
European Commission President Juncker tweets that a Brexit deal has been done - seapunk
https://twitter.com/JunckerEU/status/1184764705384124416
======
arethuza
Doesn't really matter unless it is also passed by the UK parliament - which
looks unlikely at this time, which was also the fate of the last deal that
Theresa May's government negotiated.

~~~
growlist
It does matter, because those that reject it will at some point have to
justify themselves to the electorate in a General Election, of which currently
the opposition are running scared.

Edit: and what's more to remind everyone - over and over and over again we
were told 'This is the only deal!' by Barnier, Juncker, Varadkar and many many
others, and the anti-Brexit crowd used this to bash Leave over the head again
and again. Turns out it wasn't the only deal. Fancy that!

~~~
OscarCunningham
The idea that Labour don't want an election is absurd. They've been demanding
one since last year. The only reason they're voting against one now is that
Johnson would pull the UK out of the EU whilst Parliament was dissolved.
They'll support an election as soon as possible if there's another extension.

~~~
OscarCunningham
Okay, I was wrong.

~~~
OscarCunningham
Hah, I was too quick to doubt myself.

------
deca6cda37d0
Wouldn’t the whole brexit thing be easier if there wasn’t a UK anymore and 4
individual countries. Scotland for sure and Northern Ireland I guess want to
stay in the EU. England wants to leave. Wales I’m not sure about.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
I'm not sure that Scotland and Northern Ireland would automatically be allowed
to "stay" in the EU - wouldn't they need to reapply for membership as new
entities?

~~~
mstade
As far as I understand it they would have to reapply, but if I recall
correctly back when the referendum on Scottish independence was a thing the EU
said that they'd fast track their application, whatever that means.

Again, if I recall correctly.

~~~
deca6cda37d0
Scottish independence will happen eventually.

------
rvz
The DUP doesn't support it, so this is not a fully agreed deal.

Between the EU and the UK it is a 'deal', but as far as the Democratic and
Unionist Party (DUP) is still concerned, they still stand by their rejection
of it [0] even after their announcement of the deal. Therefore, more
negotiations are needed to satisfy both the DUP and the EU before holding a
vote to MPs first.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/duponline/status/1184707245478678533](https://twitter.com/duponline/status/1184707245478678533)

~~~
rndgermandude
Boris already lost the majority, even without the DUP defecting.

But (parts of) the opposition parties could actually vote for the deal,
thinking it's better than no-deal or gambling on a second referendum.

~~~
pjc50
Which parts? Can we name names? Are there really that many people willing to
get kicked out of the Labour party at this late stage to support an obviously
bad deal?

~~~
growlist
Because Labour is looking like such an election winning machine right now:

'Louise Ellman quits Labour party with fierce attack on Corbyn

...the Jewish MP attacked the Labour leader’s record on antisemitism, saying:
“Under Jeremy Corbyn’s leadership, antisemitism has become mainstream in the
Labour party. Jewish members have been bullied, abused and driven out.
Antisemites have felt comfortable and vile conspiracy theories have been
propagated. A party that permits anti-Jewish racism to flourish cannot be
called anti-racist.”

She added: “The overwhelming majority of the Jewish community is fearful of
what a Corbyn government might mean for Britain’s Jews. I share those
concerns. But this issue is not simply about the Jewish community. This is
about the nature of our society. Jeremy Corbyn’s seeming tolerance of
antisemitism would embolden racists, poison our public debate and damage the
social cohesion of our country.'

[https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/oct/16/louise-
ellm...](https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/oct/16/louise-ellman-quits-
labour-party-over-antisemitism)

~~~
RobertoG
This strategy of calling antisemitic to any criticism of the state of Israel
could work for a while, but, at some point, it's going to be too obvious.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Too obvious it may be, but it seems to be another bullshit media campaign
that's worked. It keeps coming back. It's farcical to think of criticising
Israel or their illegal occupation is anti-semitism.

------
Illniyar
This didn't change much - [https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-
politics-50079385](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-50079385)

From with it looks like the backstop is still there.

Northern Ireland is going to have different Rules than the rest of the UK that
align with EU regulations (it's unclear how much different but the issue was
never one of degrees).

There is still going to be a customs check between Northern Ireland and the
rest of the UK to determine if goods are heading out to the EU or only inside
Northern Ireland.

------
HugoDaniel
Will farage finally leave the EU with this deal ? It certainly feels like he
is the one pushing the barrel on a race to the bottom. His mep salary most
definetly makes him interested in that.

~~~
rvz
No he will not.

He stated that he would rather back an extension + General Election to go for
a deal with the Brexit Party, than back Boris's deal due to the agreement
mentioning a placement of an internal border between the UK and NI.

At this point, he would rather go for a no deal.

------
r721
BBC story: [https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-
politics-50079385](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-50079385)

------
kmetan
There is no such title as "EU President".

~~~
seapunk
Fixed

------
wrnr
It's a tragedy this divorce, our wife is leaving us and we get to keep the
kids.

------
jandeboevrie
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21280334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21280334)

~~~
akmarinov
But this one has comments, the other one doesn't :(

